# any advice for "romantic route"?



## 108316 (Nov 17, 2007)

we are currently in southern germany, keeping out of the rain and, quite frankly, a bit bored.With very little forward planning, have decided to head north through 'the romantic route' which begins in fussen and ends in wurzburg. The route encompasses the fairy tale castle near schwangau, rottenbuch, friedberg and the tauber valley. If anyone has any info on this route, the general area of bavaria or appropriate camp sites/ spalplatz it would be much appreciated - there are very few sites listed in our ACSI book for this area. 
Hope you are all enjoying the warmth of june in england - here it is cold and wet not what you would expect at this time of year.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

unsure said:


> we are currently in southern germany, keeping out of the rain and, quite frankly, a bit bored


We did this a month ago in Italy and then dragged our sorry tails across France. A noisy tin box in heavy rain is not to be recommended.

UK is nothing to right home about, not too wet, cold.

You'll have noticed someone posting a similar message from Italy.

Maybe you should head for Morocco.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

unsure said:


> we are currently in southern germany, keeping out of the rain and, quite frankly, a bit bored.With very little forward planning, have decided to head north through 'the romantic route' which begins in fussen and ends in wurzburg. The route encompasses the fairy tale castle near schwangau, rottenbuch, friedberg and the tauber valley. If anyone has any info on this route, the general area of bavaria or appropriate camp sites/ spalplatz it would be much appreciated - there are very few sites listed in our ACSI book for this area.
> Hope you are all enjoying the warmth of june in england - here it is cold and wet not what you would expect at this time of year.


Hi unsure,

When I read the title, I did have an answer........but you probably wouldn't have appreciated it. :wink:

Peejay, and Boff are the guys to PM for that advice, as they are very learned on Germany touring. Here's a link from a previous post by Peejay
Romantic Route

From Peejay also, 


> You'll be spoilt for choice of Stellplatze on the route through Germany, particularly in the Eifel region, the Mosel and down the 'romantic road'.
> 
> pete.


Sorry I can't be of more help, however, I can tell you that the wine route along the Mosel is stunning, and others who have sampled, would say refreshingly flavoursome. :wink: :wink: :wink:

Jock.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

unsure said:


> we are currently in southern germany, keeping out of the rain and, quite frankly, a bit bored.With very little forward planning, have decided to head north through 'the romantic route' which begins in fussen and ends in wurzburg. The route encompasses the fairy tale castle near schwangau, rottenbuch, friedberg and the tauber valley. If anyone has any info on this route, the general area of bavaria or appropriate camp sites/ spalplatz it would be much appreciated - there are very few sites listed in our ACSI book for this area.
> Hope you are all enjoying the warmth of june in england - here it is cold and wet not what you would expect at this time of year.


We did the Romantische Strasse last year, it was our first trip in the MH
and can throughly recommend this site.

http://www.camping-brunnen.com/

It was only after our holiday I found out that a number of scenes from the war film The Great Escape were filmed in Fussen. The area is beautilfull and we can't wait to get back there in two weeks.

The place not to miss is Rothenburg ob der Tauber. There are two Stellplatz P2 & P3 for motorhomes in the town which are well sign posted. We stayed on P3.

Here a town map.
http://www.staedte-verlag.de/utcms/de-karten-karte.html?mapid=587

To be honest, we didn't think much of Wurzburg, so this year we are missing it out and heading east along the river Maine, on the Castle Strasse then picking the River Rhine ad staying at Rudesheim am Rhine which we love.

Finally, take a look at my website, http://www.zozzerweb.com and click on the European Tour.

Hope you enjoy it as much as we did.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi unsure,

there are loads of "stellplatz" as well as conventional camp sites along the romatic route. The route has its own home page, and if you click there on "Camping / caravans", you will find first a list of regular camp sites under "Camping sites", and further down, strangely enough under the headline "Caravans", the "stellplatz" sites. (Watch out for the amazing mixture of German and English :wink: )

Don't be surprised if at some places along the route, especially in Rothenburg and the "fairy tale castles", you find more Japanese people than Germans. :wink:

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## strathspey (Oct 30, 2005)

At Fussen there is a good site on the lake in the village of Forgansee, although it is often very busy.
Further north the town of Dinkelsbuhl is excellent, with a good site just outside the town walls to the north.
Rothenburg ob der Tauber (about 20 miles north) is a great little town. 1 mile west of the town, in the village of Detwang (Good Gasthof called the Schwarz Lamm), are two adjacent campsites. They are both good, although I think the first one you come to is slightly larger.
From the village, there is a tarmac footpath up to the town.
Like another post, we were disappointed with Wurzburg.
Enjoy the 'Romantic Road'


----------

